# Bathroom Remodel options



## valeriejoy (Feb 7, 2015)

We have 2.5 baths  in our house.  Our basement bathroom, we plan to put a shower, vanity and storage cabinet.  We have 1.5 baths upstairs.  The half is off the master.  The full has a tub  and small vanity and toilet obviously.  The full and half and back to back.

When we remodel, are we better off keeping the 1.5 baths upstairs or combining the spaces to have more room, which would give us options for a larger/double vanity.

My husband and I rarely fight over the bathroom use, so it's more of a question of whether or not this would add or take away value from our home.

Help?!?!!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2015)

The half bath of 30 years ago don't impress many people today. But mostly you should do what works for you.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## valeriejoy (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome 

This isn't our "forever" home, so putting additional value in is important in out decisions.  This might be a matter of quality vs.  quantity


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2015)

Would you have bought the house with one nice bathroom instead of two tiny ones.


----------



## valeriejoy (Feb 10, 2015)

Probably.  But we are DINKS (double income no kids) and plan to stay that way.  We also have completely different getting ready schedules so we  never fight over the bathroom.  When we saw the house initially, we liked the idea of an ensuite, but we rarely use it now.  But a family with kids would find it an asset.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2015)

I would do it and I think there is always someone to buy a house. Even if you sell for a few dallors less in the end, it is important to enjoy your home.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 11, 2015)

Kids (just sayin') & house guests are two good reasons to keep the extra loo. But Neal is right. Enjoy your home the way you like it.


----------



## Rishav Jain (Sep 13, 2019)

*5 Tips to Renovate your Bathroom:*
Some of the useful small bathroom renovation ideas are:

*1. Think about decoration*
As you will know from the rest of your home, the decoration of a room is one of the key changes you can make to improve its look. There are a number of options available on today’s market when decorating your bathroom, you can either choose the budget-friendly option of re-painting or go for something a little classier like tiling for example.
*2. Invest in a new bathroom suite*
If your bathroom looks like the pink one pictured above, you will probably also need to replace your bathroom suite. This includes your bath, sink, toilet, shower and storage areas.
*3. Think about storage*
As is the case with any room in your home, storage is a major issue. There are a number of storage options available for your bathroom, I will try to point out a few of these here.

*Install Shelving*
Shelving is perfect for giving extra storage space, as you will probably know from using shelving in other areas around your home. Shelving can be used in many ways around your bathroom, including in your shower, next to your sink, above your toilet and much more. Shelving is the perfect storage solution and will hold all your shower essentials, fragrances, toiletries and more.
*Install a storage mirror*
If you are looking to install a mirror in your bathroom, why not look at one that will also help with storage? Most modern bathroom mirrors have a storage cupboard behind the glass (as can be seen in this picture). These give extra storage space where you would not normally expect to have this and are perfect for storing bathroom toiletries.
*Invest in a custom vanity unit*
If you really want to make your bathroom stand out from the crowd, why not look into buying a Bespoke Vanity Unit? This will give your bathroom a unique look and will be constructed with your bathroom layout and space in mind.
*4. Install a heated towel rail*
You may think that installing a heated towel rail is a pointless exercise when giving your bathroom a makeover. However I personally believe that this is wrong, and here is why I think this. Heated Towel Rails not only give extra space for drying towels, but they also provide what they are called…heat. Most bathrooms can be pretty cold, especially if you don’t have a radiator installed in there. A heated towel rail will give extra warmth to your bathroom and you will start to see the benefits of this straight away.

*5. Hang a large mirror*
Hanging a large mirror in your bathroom will look better than having 10-15 small mirrors all over the place. This will be just as useful, with huge space-saving advantages. This method is used in most public toilets, with a large mirror above wash stations. As with above, a large mirror can also be used for storage in your bathroom.

I hope that these ideas help you to design and remodel your bathroom.{link removed}to get some more ideas on bathroom remodeling and other innovative home improvement tips.


----------



## Staystromg (Jan 29, 2020)

You live in this house right now, so, make it comfortable for you now! There is no need to think about hypothetical buyers from the not nearest future.


----------

